# Iowa Honey Producer's Assn. Meeting



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The annual meeting of the Iowa Honey Producer's Association will be held Friday, November 7th and Saturday, November 8th, 2008 in Marshalltown, Iowa at the Best Western Regency Inn located at 3303 South Center Street. 

Registration costs this year will be: $15.00 for an individual before Nov. 1 and $20.00 after November 1st.

Speakers for this meeting include Randy Oliver and Michael Bush. We will also have several workshop topics to choose from.

http://www.abuzzaboutbees.com/IHPA/TheBuzz/October08/Page5.html


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you missed this you missed a great meeting. Randy Oliver is a very dynamic practical beekeeper and a dynamic speaker. Lots of good people there.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

*meetings all over are down*

I was told turnout was very low like only 80 people. You would think with him being there more would show up. Must be a sign of the times. IL had their meeting the same day and only had 60. WI had a two day event and only had about 60 also


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

rainesridgefarm said:


> You would think with him being there more would show up. Must be a sign of the times.


Do you think it could have anything to do with the time of year? I'm working like mad right now getting colonies ready for winter...before it is winter.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

should have it all done by now.... Last year before I got my silver queen I extracted into january


----------

